#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-28
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8niAEu-nMLw
<bobweaver> new video showing off new QT code and also the new lenes
<bobweaver> Here is a video of the You Tube lens working http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj3bAP9Ad38
<mhall119> bobweaver: new Qt code for what?
<bobweaver> alot mhall119
<mhall119> bobweaver: video is private
<bobweaver> yeah I am uploading with music
<mhall119> bobweaver: I hope you're not building off the CES demo code
<mhall119> cause that's all going away
<bobweaver> Here is the new youtube lens
<bobweaver> the one that I have ben working on for a day or so
<bobweaver> mhall119,  is there other code and it is not going to be QT ?
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-lM4d_-px0
<mhall119> bobweaver: all the CES demo code is going to be re-written for Unity 3d and NUX, without Qt
<bobweaver> when is this going to happen and who do I talk to ?
<bobweaver> 12.04 ?
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> 12.10 ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: talk to jhodapp
<mhall119> since the decision was made to standardize on Unity 3d for all form factors
<bobweaver> mhall119,  here is all the lens working http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvgEhluz6E8&
<mhall119> we need to port the TV work to Unity 3d
<bobweaver> so it justs needs to be on 3-d for base ?
<mhall119> yeah, which means in the compiz plugin for Unity Shell
<mhall119> for the scopes and lenses it won't matter
<mhall119> but if you're making Qt changes, that sounds like you're modifying Unity 2d, which doesn't have a future now
<bobweaver> yeah
<bobweaver> I just want this too work
<bobweaver> :)
<mhall119> me too :)
<mhall119> but I don't want to you do a lot of work that won't make it into the final product
<bobweaver> I can alter 3d also there is a unity 3-d shell ?
<mhall119> yeah, let me get you a link
<bobweaver> It is ok I do this for fun :)
<bobweaver> Thanks **
<mhall119> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<mhall119> the sourcecode layout has recently changed, so the documentation on that is a bit old, but everything else should still apply
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I guess that I will start to port that stuff and make shell or should I just use what I got and wait for other upstream to come in ?
<bobweaver> ping jhodapp  When you get a minute could we please talk :)
<mhall119> ask jhodapp who is working on the port, then get with them to see what you can do
<bobweaver> mhall119,  seems like unity-core and ./plugins/ubuntu-tv would be the wway to go
<mhall119> bobweaver: /plugins/ are the Compiz plugins
<bobweaver> up that would run launcher
<mhall119> I'm not too familiar with the technical parts of this, but it may go into /plugins/unityshell
<bobweaver> and applets
<bobweaver> then the unity-core >> ./UnityCore/ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> for the form factor tv  for both ?
<bobweaver> so would be able to make launcher and appplets fancy fancy with as compiz plugins
<mhall119> that much I don't know
<mhall119> jhodapp and develoeprs in #ubuntu-unity would be better able to answer those questions
<bobweaver> thanks
 * mhall119 is merely a community manager and part-time python hacker
 * bobweaver thisnks that mhall119, is merely Awesome and Is glad that paths have crossed :>)  
<mhall119> :)
<bobweaver> could release this one as a alpha testing subject and then in repo just mark for package upgrade
<bobweaver> or even make a custom do-realsease
<bobweaver> er spelling
<mhall119> bobweaver: if you do, just let people know that it's all going to be replaced soon
<bobweaver> Could call it the community alpha edition ?
<mhall119> well we're not going to have a separate community version
<bobweaver> it and in Ubiquity have like tons of warrings :)
<mhall119> why not call it "bobweaver's Ubuntu TV hacking experiment"?
<bobweaver> I do not want my name on it I just do this because I want it to work and my GF wants Ubuntu TV and Phone
<bobweaver> and its FUN
<mhall119> I wish I knew enough C/C++ to partake in this fun
<bobweaver> I will just make into package
<bobweaver> and then hack on  something with jhodapp  or just wait for upstream imporant part is that there is a working version
<bobweaver> and that if Ubuntu is going to any more trade shows they can show it off
<bobweaver> or not IDC I am in this for the fun and the enjoyment that I get If I can give back for what I have recived then great if not then great all in all I am just happy to have this stuff work
<bobweaver> now if newlegg would send me  the right dvr card then I would be golden
<bobweaver> then to get remote hacking that will be fun could turn the android into the remote  *:)
<mhall119> bobweaver: I don't know of any upcoming TV demos, but jhodapp or whomever has been tasked with getting the port finished will be able to tell you about any impending deadlines
<bobweaver> v.cool I am more then willing to help and if some one would foot the bill I would go straight to indiana and help from there but would need hotel and what not.
<bobweaver> I have no clue how something like that would happen @_@
<mhall119> I don't think there is one place where the work happens
<mhall119> like most Ubuntu projects, the people involved are spread all over the world
<bobweaver> cool yeah I am just a up and coming dev
<mhall119> one who is doing some pretty cool work too
<bobweaver> but I learn too adaptation very easy
<bobweaver> but am a horrible speller
<bobweaver> lol
<mhall119> lucking compilers have syntax checkers :)
<bobweaver> yeah that is why I am more then happy to move away from QT
<jhodapp> hi bobweaver, we are in the very early stages of porting (I assume you are referring to porting the Ubuntu TV experience to Unity3D?)
<jhodapp> bobweaver: all I have done so far in this early effort is to break the media player out into a separate application, but still as a unity2d app
<bobweaver> can I ask you some questions
<bobweaver> Is there anywhere that I can read about blueprints and or how I may be able to see what the picture is ?
<bobweaver> picture for the future that is
<bobweaver> Like porting to unity 3d
<bobweaver> I guess is the important part
<jhodapp> there isn't too much yet
<bobweaver> ok
<jhodapp> it will start to come together soon, but it's still very early
<bobweaver> well if you ever want some help you know how to get a-hold of me
<jhodapp> we have the two blueprints from UDS, that's it
<jhodapp> thanks bobweaver, I appreciate that. Your enthusiasm for the project is great!
<bobweaver> that is in the topic correct
<jhodapp> hmm, I don't see it
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  you have seen the videos ?
<jhodapp> what videos?
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvgEhluz6E8
<bobweaver> part one ^^ I have sense cleaned up the ui more setting images to 230 tvpix
<bobweaver> then I have wored on porting the 3rd party you tube lens
<bobweaver> that you can see at this linke
<jhodapp> wow, you've been busy!
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-lM4d_-px0
<jhodapp> very nice work
<jhodapp> btw, I am in the states, yes
<bobweaver> kah
<bobweaver> you are more then welcome to get a hold of me at any time. I will be pushing more code tonight
<jhodapp> you're working on some lenses it looks like?
<bobweaver> Yeah I added all the lens that I thought would be good for a tv
<bobweaver> and that are simple and not hard to use
<bobweaver> the youtube one is the crazy one that is still giving me a little bit of trouble
<jhodapp> excellent, well it's great to have you trying some things for sure!
<jhodapp> I have to run for the evening, but we'll talk some more in the near future
<bobweaver> because it ran on a lens called "video-lens" and the default video-lens would crash together you I had to rewrite
<bobweaver> ok cya
<jhodapp> later!
<cob-olp1> hi
<cob-olp1> I still try to install ubuntu-tv on my pandaboard, but I'm stuck on this http://pastebin.com/V0bgAp39
<cob-olp1> I use 11.10 release
<cob-olp1> can please somebody help me?
<bobweaver> I will look
<bobweaver> paste is not loading
<cob-olp1> strange
<cob-olp1> you cannot open it?
<bobweaver> yeah it works now my cpu is under high pressure
<bobweaver> base is armel is installed ? 11.10 ?
<cob-olp1> yes
<cob-olp1> I have 11.10
<bobweaver> you may want to try my branch
<bobweaver> but I do not have all lens pushed yrt
<cob-olp1> your branch of ubuntu tv?
<cob-olp1> should I try it on 11.10
<bobweaver> you did build depends  ?
<cob-olp1> or 12.04
<bobweaver> I have on both but 11.10 works better
<bobweaver> because of unity 4
<bobweaver> and not unity 5
<cob-olp1> that is why I'm trying on 11.10
<bobweaver> you did build depens ?
<bobweaver> for unity 2d ?
<cob-olp1> not sure
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get build-depends unity-2d
<bobweaver> you have to get the depends for unity 2d before you can complile
<bobweaver> apt-cache show unity-2d
<bobweaver> and look at the Depends lines
<bobweaver> all them programs have to be installed 1st before you can complie
<bobweaver> that is what build-dep sorry
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get build-dep  unity-2d
<bobweaver> that is correct ^^
<cob-olp1> ok, I will do this
<bobweaver> you may also want to look at my branch as I have done alot work for other launches ect
<cob-olp1> however, unity-2d is iunstalled from the start
<cob-olp1> why I have to build-dep?
<bobweaver> ok you have to build the "Dependence" of the Unity 2d or it will not complie because iot depends on them programs to complie
<cob-olp1> you mean that if I want to build unity-2d on my own I have to have all the dependences
<bobweaver> correct
<cob-olp1> because what I have now is only pre-prepared package
<cob-olp1> not built by me?
<bobweaver> where did you get your upstream code ?
<bobweaver> lp s-team ?
<bobweaver> but to be 100% honest with you I know little of armel
<cob-olp1> it looks that I am using one from s-team
<bobweaver> but I do know a little about ubuntu tv ;)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvgEhluz6E8
<bobweaver> you will see that there is  more launchers and lens but you would have to install the lens also
<bobweaver> would be best to stay with s-team
<bobweaver> you where are you directions that you are reading ?
<cob-olp1> the best what I have founds was some japanese page
<cob-olp1> but now I cannot find this article on it
<cob-olp1> this was the only one that was concerning pandaboard+ubuntu-tv
<cob-olp1> other tutorials are for ubuntu-tv on pc
<cob-olp1> by the way, it looks and works great on your video
<bobweaver> yeah I have no clue on how armel works I dont have the hardware :(
<cob-olp1> after build-dep and reboot I have no panels
<bobweaver> that is ok
<cob-olp1> they appear for a moment, but then dissapears
<bobweaver> you are going to get ride of them in the end righ t
<bobweaver> cd ~/ubuntu-tv
<bobweaver> cmake .
<bobweaver> does it build now ?
<cob-olp1> so I have to switch to terminal
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> or tty1 or what ever it is that you can get shell
<cob-olp1> goes further
<cob-olp1> but "package unity-core-4.0 not found"
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> that must be installed
<bobweaver> Is there any way that you could install pastebinit and run dpkg-query -l |pastebinit
<bobweaver> then give me the link so I can see what is installed
<cob-olp> once again I'm stuck on dependencies
<bobweaver> so installed lib-unity-4.0
<bobweaver> sorry unity-core-4.0
<cob-olp> I need unity-services and libunity-core-4.0-4dbgsym, but It looks that there are no versions that are compatible with each other
<bobweaver> you can find all the depends if you use apt-cache show <name os package >
<bobweaver> s|os|of
<cob-olp> I know the dependencies
<cob-olp> but I cannot solve them
<cob-olp> do you know which version of unity core should I install
<cob-olp> ?
<cob-olp> for example this one http://pastebin.com/015zqMU0
<cob-olp> how can I fix this if there is no unity-services=4.24.0.2011.10-0linaro3
<cob-olp> I will try once again on clean linaro 11.12
<cob-olp> should I start from apt-get build-dep unity-2d?
<bobweaver> there is a wiki have you looked it over ?
<bobweaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<cob-olp> yes
<cob-olp> I will try it once again
<cob-olp> I don't remember what problem I had with it
<cob-olp> I am not sure if sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d will not upgrade my unity to 5
<bobweaver> you should not use 4.0 or video lens will not work
<cob-olp> hmm
<bobweaver> how does arm work you have to compile everything to board ?
<cob-olp> I thought that I switched to 11.10 because of unity 4
<bobweaver> what about opengl
<bobweaver> ls /usr/share/unity/
<bobweaver> is there a 4 or a 5 ?
<cob-olp> at the moment I cannot check because I am installing linaro once again on my sd card
<cob-olp> I am not sure about opengl
<cob-olp> I assume that there are some additional packages
<bobweaver> yes I do not know about arm
<cob-olp> sudo apt-get install libegl1-sgx-omap4-dev libgles2-sgx-omap4-dev
<bobweaver> Oo
<cob-olp> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/kinneko/searchdiary?word=ubuntu-tv&.submit=%B8%A1%BA%F7&type=detail
<cob-olp> I have found this japanese tutorial
<cob-olp> I remember that some time ago I switched to unity 4 because there were some problems with 5
<cob-olp> this is why I installed 11.10 instead of 12.03
<cob-olp> but in this tutorial they are using 12.01
<bobweaver> Yeah I am not sure I have no arm devices and maybe qemu will run arm but I dont even know where to start with that
<cob-olp> maybe I will install 12.01 and try this Japanese tutorial
<cob-olp> I am not sure if tried with this version
<bobweaver> what is 12.01 ?
<bobweaver> 12.04 ?
<cob-olp> linaro
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> I am going to try arm I just DL it
<bobweaver> all 2.2 gigs of it Oo
<cob-olp> ehh, now I have to wait for 11.10 to upload on my sd card
<cob-olp> and after that I will switch to 12.01...
<cob-olp> which version are you going to try?
<bobweaver> 11.10
<bobweaver> it says that it is called mk5 armel IDK if it is going to work
<cob-olp> ok, I have clean linaro 11.10
<cob-olp> I tried to build-dep unity-2d
<bobweaver> Please keep in mind that I know nothing of or about arm it might take me days there was someone that built it all ready I seen a video of a dude in califorina but that is it
<bobweaver> but I do know that things dont build with out the right tools to build them
<cob-olp> I am sure that some people managed to run ubuntu tv on panda
<bobweaver> how much are panda boards and where do you get them ect
<popey> rsalveti has had it working on pandaboard I believe
<popey> bobweaver: google ☺
<popey> http://pandaboard.org/content/buy
<cob-olp> yes, I know that rsalveti made this
<bobweaver> Hi popey  & thanks
<cob-olp> but there is no step by step tutorial
<bobweaver> gezz there are none in stock and what I see on google is $$
<bobweaver> no soup for bob
<cob-olp> in rsalveti article everything seems to be very easy
<cob-olp> http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/01/10/ubuntu-tv-ui-at-pandaboard-and-next-steps/
<cob-olp> but I try to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing as he wrote
<cob-olp> and I am stuck on first step now :)
<cob-olp> I will be back in one hour
<bobweaver> gezz good luck cob-olp
<bobweaver> popey,  where do I get android code ?
<bobweaver> I take it that it is also QT ?
<popey> ubuntu tv isnt based on android
<popey> what android code are you referring to?
<bobweaver> I know that but is the ui for ubuntu android
<bobweaver> all the videos that are online
<popey> ah, "Ubuntu for Android"?
<bobweaver> Yes
<popey> That's not yet public.
<bobweaver> sorry about the confusion
<bobweaver> :(
<bobweaver> I do not have android yet anyhow but my GF is getting one soon and she wants it
<bobweaver> bummer .. will jsut have to wait and see what happens
<bobweaver> thanks for the info :)
<popey> np
<popey> sorry we don't have anything to share at the moment
<cob-olp> Ubuntu on Android?
<cob-olp> you mean Ubuntu instead Android on Android phone/tablet?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-29
<mhall119> no, Ubuntu for Android is Ubuntu running next to Android
<bobweaver> er dealing with these icons are a pain < youtube groove shark ect
<bobweaver> New youtube Video coming in about 1/2 hr or so
<bobweaver> err this upload is taking forever dang ISP is so slow :)
<bobweaver> I am adding this too all my videos
<bobweaver>  Please keep in Mind that Ubuntu Tv is going to change and this is not what it will always look like or behave. I am nothing but a 3 rd party developer that just wants to see this work.
<bobweaver> In the description that is,
<bobweaver> I give you todays video "I want My Ubuntu TV "
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sUVVvRdKE
<mhall119> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> jhodapp: hi, do we know yet who in Canonical is going to be involved in the 2d->3d port of the TV components?
<jhodapp> mhall119: I don't know anyone outside of our immediate TV team
<mhall119> jhodapp: how about on the immediate TV team?  Have tasks been assigned?
<jhodapp> I should be helping with the effort, though I'm not completely sure
<jhodapp> I can say at this point both Saviq and I will be involved in some way, but since we're growing as a team, that may change
<jhodapp> mhall119: I can talk about this with Saviq tomorrow and get back with you if you like.
<mhall119> jhodapp: ok, bobweaver has been doing some work, but it's been on the 2d code, I'd just like someone to help get him started hacking on the 3d port if possible
<jhodapp> mhall119: yeah, I was briefly chatting with him Sunday evening about that
<jhodapp> our first steps were to separate out the player into its own app...I am working on that
<jhodapp> Saviq is making a Wii-like remote work (mouse cursor navigation), then the next step should be to begin the actual port
<mhall119> jhodapp: what would be the first steps in the Dash work?
<mhall119> could he start working on the cover-flow renderer for Unity 3d?
<jhodapp> we already have that from the Nux team
<mhall119> is it done?
<jhodapp> It needed a bit more polish is what Jay said during UDS
<mhall119> ok, when bobweaver is back around I'll try and get him together with Jay (Taoko?)
<jhodapp> mhall119: I'm not aware of the details of porting to Unity 3D (Nux) just yet, I'm not sure that Saviq is either
<jhodapp> yes, that's the right Jay
<mhall119> I think he was working on the coverflow stuff in 2d, so that might be a good place to get him started on 3d
<jhodapp> yes, agreed
<jhodapp> mhall119: thanks for helping bobweaver out with this
<jhodapp> unfortunately a lot of the answers right now are going to be "stay tuned"
<jhodapp> it's early
<jhodapp> but it shouldn't be long before we know more detail
<mhall119> cool, thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp> np mhall119
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-30
<bobweaver> reading ^^
<bobweaver> I bought a remote and it works great but I have ideas for remotes
<bobweaver> on have the left & right click buttons like a  mouse thenhave a up down right left  f1 f2 f3 esc  spacebar backspace and rnter
<bobweaver> that would be all the keys that would be needed
<bobweaver> as onboard works great
<bobweaver> have 3 different user out of the box
<bobweaver> one super user or admin
<bobweaver> this person can install and we do just about anything
<bobweaver> 2) family use this is for when you are watching tv with you family you may do what ever you like but you may not install anything
<bobweaver> 2) kids user for cartoon channels and what not games and learning center also
<bobweaver> the mouse like  actions of the remote work great for me it is a simple all in one remote that 9.99 at rite aid
<bobweaver> <~~ Knows knothing of NUX
<bobweaver> but learns fast
<bobweaver>  lol    "stay tuned" ||||||   this is the emergency broadcasting system saying that my Ubuntu tv is awesome and complies great.
<bobweaver> Who is this Jay and wgy is he not on this channel ?
<bobweaver> I think that we should have weekly meetings
<bobweaver> weed out the people that just "want" to help out and the people that are "active". As I am at a huge crossroad
<bobweaver> like should I make a .qml file for each program that runs in Ubuntu would look cool but would get trown oput the window in a couple of days/? months I DONT know I am IN THE DARK
<bobweaver> that is why a meeting and or  something to that nature would be good for all of us
<bobweaver> I am good at what I do I leave tags in my code and can pick up a new lang in about 48 hrs
<bobweaver> but that being said there is no reason to leave people out an in the cold. there needs to be communication . Maybe there is and I just dont see it or am not suppose to see it . IDK
<bobweaver> BOTTOM LINE
<bobweaver> err caps
<bobweaver> I just want this too work. weither it is nux weither it is qt bottom line i is I am a fsf closet person. and I hate too see other companies get all the spot light
<bobweaver> the longer things drag the worse and harder it is going to be to have a "good launch"
<jhodapp> what do you mean by fsf closet person?
<bobweaver> like I like fsf software
<bobweaver> or that I belive in the 4 freedooms
<jhodapp> bobweaver: that's good, free software is a wonderful thing
<bobweaver> or that I belive that one should look at hardware that they are buying to make sure that it is all fOSS or fsf or opensource
<bobweaver> < but is not nazi about it
<jhodapp> bobweaver: so nobody is meaning to leave you in the dark by any means. It's just that we, the Ubuntu TV team within Canonical are very small. It is also true that development of the product is very, very early. So I would ask for your patience with us, because you're developing on the cutting edge, in many ways, ahead of Saviq and I.
<bobweaver> In the dark was a bad use of words :)
<bobweaver> but maybe if I call canonical IDK what too do. but I do know that everyday that we wait google sells another tv
<bobweaver> or boxee or itv
<jhodapp> indeed
<jhodapp> but what are we to do? we are developing as fast as we can
<jhodapp> This is an enormous project.
<bobweaver> nothing you guys are doing great :)
<jhodapp> thanks!
<bobweaver> you could hire someone like me that whould work 24/7
<jhodapp> you shouldn't work 24/7, it's not good for you
<jhodapp> but your enthusiasm is great!
<bobweaver> If I had direction I could help you guys
<jhodapp> you will get direction, very soon
<bobweaver> I guess 1st thing is 1st learn nux
<jhodapp> up until 2 weeks ago I didn't even have any direction for myself as a Canonical employee
<bobweaver> I know vala and c and C++
<jhodapp> excellent
<bobweaver> I mean if you look at my youtube time line you can see that 10 days or so I had no idea how to code in QT/qml
<jhodapp> nor did I :)
<bobweaver> looking at pm ^^
<bobweaver> for any one that has not see you can see me using the remote in the video from 1:28 on
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sUVVvRdKE
<bobweaver> I also forgot to stop the launcher (unity) before I stared that video woops :)
<mhall119> bobweaver: Jay isn't in here because he's not on the TV team, he's on the Unity team, but he's going to be a good person to talk to about NUX and Dash work
<bobweaver> Sweet mhall119
<bobweaver> thanks that will come in handy
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what do you think about weekly meeting ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: your qt/qml stuff, were you working on the coverflow stuff in the dash?
<bobweaver> some of it yeah
<bobweaver> most is all lens stuff
<bobweaver> scopes ect
<mhall119> bobweaver: I think regular meetings woould be great, but you need to give the TV team time to find their footing
<mhall119> they kind of had the rug pulled out from under them with the whole Unity 2d/3d decision
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I will keep  that in mind
<bobweaver> yeah I could imgain
<mhall119> bobweaver: I'd like to see if you can help with the NUX/Dash work that needs to be added to Unity 3d, which is why jhodapp and I were talking about getting you together with Jay
<bobweaver> What is NUX ?
<bobweaver> a libary ?
<mhall119> yeah, I'm not real clear on what all it does, but I gather it's what draws the Launcher, Dash and HUD components
<jhodapp> yes, a library
<jhodapp> C++
<bobweaver> ahh
<jhodapp> it's a wrapper library on top of OpenGL
<bobweaver> perfect
<bobweaver> makes sense
<jhodapp> you can still pass through native OpenGL commands is what I'm told, while simultaneously using NUX
<jhodapp> that's the extent of my knowledge so far :)
<bobweaver> allright mark the time and date 10:40 pm -0400 I am going to start to move over to NUX
<cob-olp1> jhodapp: did you install ubuntu tv on pandaboard?
<bobweaver> Hello everybody I have great news. So I give a couple of local shops Ubuntu cds and info on Ubuntu train there staff ect. well I was at one of these stores today I showed off Ubuntu TV prototype and they owner of the store wants me to set up a display for it. which I will be doing tomorrow. That way people can view it and start to save up there penny's :)
<bobweaver> store gets about 50 too 200 heads a day in it
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-31
<cob-olp1> bobweaver: nice idea
<cob-olp1> bobweaver: I'm trying to do something similar, but on pandaboard which we have in a company that I work for
<bobweaver> So I am uploading ISO of what I got for others to play with says it is going to take abut 7 hrs or so
<bobweaver> and yes I am still porting to nux and yes it is a pain in the butt and yes I am not sure that I can do this :) have a good one I am off to set up demo of Ubuntu TV at a local computer shop .
<bobweaver> ping popey
<popey> yo bobweaver
<bobweaver> hey there
<bobweaver> I have some questions
<popey> fire away
<bobweaver> I just got 13 stores that want to carry Ubuntu
<bobweaver> I get live cds from my head loco guy
<popey> carry as in have the cds on show in store?
<bobweaver> but I do not have enough and I am also running out of time for all of the things that I am doing
<popey> or carry as in ship machines with it pre-installed?
<bobweaver> yes and preinstalled also
<bobweaver> one store wants me to set up a puppet center
<popey> sounds exciting
<bobweaver> they are a computer recycling center that sells used computers
<bobweaver> How can I talk to some one at canonical about this ?
<bobweaver> or who to get a-hold of
<popey> about which aspect?
<bobweaver> the cds
<popey> you can order CDs from the store
<popey> or burn your own of course
<bobweaver> getting more then my loco guy gives me
<popey> or get someone to burn them for you
<popey> we generally ship more cds to people for events / conferences and the like
<popey> not for businesses to sell/use
<popey> but of course some may find their way into the hands of people who run businesses, we can't control that
<bobweaver> think about he ammount of people that will get it thou
<popey> sure
<popey> but it doesnt scale
<popey> if everyone did that in their town we woudl spend all our money on making cds
<bobweaver> maybe if I make like a fake package like windows does
<popey> and none on developers making the software ☺
<bobweaver> lol
<popey> great though it is to advocate ubuntu \o/
<popey> we cant really finance every business wanting to use it
<bobweaver> I could just have like the cardboard shefs
<popey> we provide the artwork and iso image.. all you need is a cd
<bobweaver> that is what I am looking for not the cds them selfs
<bobweaver> and stands
<bobweaver> stuff like that
<popey> yeah, we used to do those cardboard trays
<bobweaver> not the acuaual cds
<popey> but we don't anymore
<bobweaver> dang
<popey> we don't have point of sale stuff
<popey> somoene should design that
<popey> and put the designs on spreadubuntu or something
<bobweaver> like lemon ?
<popey> that would be awesome
<popey> then people could make their own
<popey> or get a company to make them for them
<popey> those cardboard things last longer than the CDs they contain, so you wouldn't need to buy them as consumables
<bobweaver> My idea is to have a peice of cardboard that a person picks up and brings to the counter then they install on computer
<popey> you'd need what, 2 per store, thats not many
<bobweaver> one store gets over 500 people a day
<bobweaver> I am going to have to train there staff
<bobweaver> but if there was like 3 things more that I need
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> one the piece of cardboard that I am talking about
<bobweaver> two ) where to get support via advantage and also community
<popey> you can buy advantage from the online store
<bobweaver> 3) displays cardboard for the pre-installed computers
<bobweaver> yup ^^
<popey> but we dont have the other stuff
<bobweaver> but the docs I have here that I print out http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/UA.pdf
<popey> Be good to put the call out to someone like Martin Owens and see if he could design something for you, he loves this stuff
<bobweaver> how to kick some one to say we need to make this
<bobweaver> thanks for the name
<popey> doctormo on irc
<bobweaver> thanks popey  you are awesome !
<popey> np
<popey> anytime
<bobweaver> :)
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-01
<tgm4883> jhodapp, is there any progress on the quickly template for tv apps?
<tgm4883> or is that going to be a ways off
<bobweaver> Is quickly fixed ?
<tgm4883> was it broke?
<jhodapp> tgm4883: that's a ways off, definitely not a high priority until some of the basic TV subsystems are created
<jhodapp> bobweaver: what's wrong with quickly?
<tgm4883> jhodapp: ok, I was suppose to create the testcard app in it
<jhodapp> tgm4883: oh I see, I'm not familiar with testcard...what is it?
<tgm4883> I've already got it created, was going to port it to quickly
<tgm4883> jhodapp: it's for calibrating tv's
<jhodapp> oh that's right, I remember that from UDS now
<jhodapp> Once we get a handle for the lenses and scopes implementation, a quickly template should be much easier to make
<jhodapp> until then, there's nothing to create an app template against
<jhodapp> tgm4883: does that sound good to you?
<tgm4883> jhodapp: no worries. I have the app 90% done, but was going to port it into quickly so we had an example app
<tgm4883> if that doesn't happen, it's fine
<jhodapp> tgm4883: cool, let's keep in contact so that you know when the lenses/scopes data API is progressing
<tgm4883> yep, that sounds super helpful for my mythtv scope
<jhodapp> nice :)
<jhodapp> TV is a huge project
<jhodapp> so much to do, so little time
<tgm4883> yep, and lenses definitely need some added areas for episodic content
<jhodapp> most definitely
<jhodapp> tgm4883 and bobweaver: so I'll be out for the next week on holiday, but Saviq and mhall119 will be able to answer all of your questions :)
<tgm4883> jhodapp: sounds good, although I won't be able to do much more with my scope until the data API gets sorted
 * mhall119 doubts he'll be able to answer *all* their questions
<jhodapp> tgm4883: ok, well hang tight then, things will start to materialize soon
<mhall119> but I can try
<jhodapp> mhall119: it's all or nothing man! ;)
<mhall119> oh well then I'm all in
<jhodapp> hehe
 * mhall119 doesn't guarantee his answers will be right
<jhodapp> well that's what Saviq's for then :)
<mhall119> heh, works for me
<tgm4883> jhodapp: who is figuring out the data API?
<tgm4883> mhall119: ^
<jhodapp> tgm4883: I'm it
<tgm4883> ah
<mhall119> what's being figured out?
<jhodapp> and Saviq should know most if not all of what I know today
<tgm4883> do you have it figured out then, or are you looking for inspiration?
<jhodapp> we have the requirements and use cases defined, implementation should begin soon
<tgm4883> is that info public?
<jhodapp> not yet
<tgm4883> :/
<jhodapp> I'll have to check with willcooke on when that can be made public
<tgm4883> this data API that we're talking about, this would be how I populate the lense with recordings from mythtv?
<jhodapp> yes, that's one of the types of meta data that it could retrieve
<jhodapp> also live EPG data
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> you say retrieve, so I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing
<jhodapp> what's your use case?
<tgm4883> as a content provider (mythtv), I'm not sure much info would need to be retreived
<tgm4883> jhodapp: what I'd like to do, is be able to add mythtv functionality (recording) to ubuntu TV
<jhodapp> the data about what's recorded needs to be retrieved to populate a lense
<tgm4883> though the use of a scope, although I'm open to other ideas
<jhodapp> tgm4883: yes, that sounds about right
<tgm4883> jhodapp: yes, but most of that data is already in mythtv
<tgm4883> so then the question is
<jhodapp> I know but you have to get it to the lense
<tgm4883> A) Does the mythtv scope provide that data to the lense
<tgm4883> or
<tgm4883> B) Does the mythtv scope provide a base amount of data and let Ubuntu TV pull things like image, descriptions, etc
<tgm4883> (base data meaning title, subtitle, maybe episode number)
<tgm4883> right now the mythtv scope works with the videos lense
<jhodapp> tgm4883: I think it will be more clear to you after we settle on the design, then I can show you a diagram that I created
<tgm4883> jhodapp: yea that would help, but it would need to be public
<jhodapp> sorry that I can't show it quite yet
<tgm4883> Can  you show it to Daviey?
<tgm4883> I'll just make him do all the mythtv scope work :)
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> it'll come soon, I know everyone is anxious to get their favorite things working with Ubuntu TV :)
<tgm4883> yep
<jhodapp> I am as well
<tgm4883> can you specify dates yet?
<jhodapp> I'd say within the next few weeks
<tgm4883> ok
<L-----D> api in next few weeks?
<jhodapp> The sky is the limit to what Ubuntu TV will be able to do, but we have to start somewhere with a smaller set of core functionality...that is what we're focussing on right now
<jhodapp> L-----D: yes, potentially
<tgm4883> The only problem with doing it in secret, is we can't input our thoughts on how functionality should work :/
<L-----D> jhodapp, what about the platform, arm or x86 or both
<jhodapp> both
<jhodapp> tgm4883: yes I know, but don't forget about refactoring...it's very powerful
<L-----D> jhodapp, do I need to re-write my app's UI with QT?
<tgm4883> jhodapp: will there be DVR  API as well?
<jhodapp> L-----D: not clear yet
<jhodapp> tgm4883: yes
<jhodapp> anyway, I gotta get going for now
<tgm4883> sweet
<jhodapp> I'll talk to you guys in about a week or so
<L-----D> ok
<jhodapp> stay tuned! :)
<jhodapp> later
<bobweaver> If any one would like to try out ISO then pm me
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  to get the myth scope to work I had to alter the dbus path and also a couple other things
<tgm4883> leaving for work, but what was wrong?
<bobweaver> so that it would work with  epg lens/ QT stuff
<bobweaver> just can not work with video lens as it is all taken up
<bobweaver> buy the video's
<bobweaver> so needed new lens
<bobweaver> same with youtube ect
<bobweaver> as far as quickly not sure what is broken about it I just hear that at UDS
<bobweaver> from alot people
<bobweaver> and I asked if it was broken and I was told that it was (app-session )
<bobweaver> also jono was taking about someone fixing it in one of the sessions also
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what you mean about the video lens being all taken up. Could download your ISO and see what you mean?
<bobweaver> well it is not on the iso
<bobweaver> it is on 12.04 version that I have on this computer
<tgm4883> Moving it out of the videos lens was the idea, I just don't have much to deal with yet in terms of data API (see convo from last night) so I haven't changed anything yet
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> you want linnk to iso  ?
<bobweaver> link (*
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> look at PM
<bobweaver> please do not give that out to others it is just for us to test
<bobweaver> and a small number of people it is not ready for the  masses yet
<bobweaver> but it installs and works great
<bobweaver> I suggest installing as "ubuntu" session is broken only gnome throw back and ubuntutv sessions load up and work
<bobweaver> I killed Ubuntu session
<bobweaver> for reasons that I am not sure where a good idea now
<bobweaver> reading up ^^
<steveb_> hey, are there any bzr branches of the current state of the unity 3d port?
<bobweaver> not that I know of but I vould be wrong
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I am going to look though the code from you scope but I only have debian package do you have bzr branch ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> there is one thing that I see
<bobweaver> the BUS_NAME needs to be different
<bobweaver> can not have video because that will confuse the other lens
<bobweaver> but
<bobweaver> there is the fake spot that reads all the epg data that is going to go away
<bobweaver> so I am wondering if you can take your scope and use it to match what is going on on live tv ? then port using nux as a layering template
<bobweaver> I have to learn more about myth
<bobweaver> like how it makes tv guides ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I can get quite a bit of data from mythtv
<bobweaver> I know that it can record live tv
<tgm4883> bobweaver, including guide data
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> bobweaver, see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Services_API
<bobweaver> if that is the case we can then just make system calls I am going to read api now
<tgm4883> so there is two options for guide data
<tgm4883> and this will probably be answered in the upcoming weeks
<tgm4883> but if Ubuntu TV contains all the guide data, then we could write some stuff so the backend just acts like a dumb scheduling tuner
<tgm4883> IMHO, that is a bad way to do it
<tgm4883> option B, the backend has all the guide data, and we provide that to Ubuntu TV
<tgm4883> although you still need an option for people without MythTV
<bobweaver> but this needs to be one box but ...
<bobweaver> could have two harddrives
<bobweaver> one for os one for  sql
<bobweaver> the selling point I think with UBTV is that it is everything in a tv
<tgm4883> bobweaver, it could be one box, it could be many boxes
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that is really limiting :/
<bobweaver> +1
<tgm4883> I think it could be that
<tgm4883> but needs to be extendable
<tgm4883> specifically because there isn't a ton of power in a TV
<bobweaver> yes but a quick hardwire  in tvs is easy now a days
<bobweaver> to vga having motherboard in side or something that gets Velcro  to the back of tv
<tgm4883> you could do a basic mythtv backend on the hardware in a TV (if it was just a slim computer), but you'd lose out on a bunch of features
<tgm4883> bobweaver, actually, I had a really sweet idea regarding that when we discussed it a few months ago
<bobweaver> what are some of those features ?
<bobweaver> and what was your idea ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, commercial flagging, Live Streaming (transcoding to smaller formats on the fly for things like Android and IOS)
<bobweaver> point taken
<tgm4883> bobweaver, rather than something you velcro onto the back of the tv, the tv needs a specific slot that you slide the computer into. It would be a standard interface that would be about the size of a roku or apple TV
<bobweaver> sorry I am more of a c c++ python and programmer but I like the idea of using anything we can from myth
<tgm4883> the interface would connect to the TV via an HDMI port it slides into
<tgm4883> IDK if we can get power via HDMI, but that could be in the same location
<tgm4883> and every TV would need to have this port
<tgm4883> and then manufactures could create boxes with UbuntuTV, AppleTV, GoogleTV, etc and the consumer could choose what OS their TV runs
<bobweaver> Oo
<tgm4883> that bypasses the need for someone to have to know how to upgrade their TV
<tgm4883> an upgrade would simply be buying the new box for 100-200 at the store and sliding it into the current TV
<tgm4883> at the time, I think we were discussing the possibility of an AppleTV coming out, specifically how it would be done in regards to Apple wanting you to upgrade your product every 2 years
<bobweaver> so question things that you listed above I want so lets talk about how a lens and scope can do hold the data or having a dash for the whole thing
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok
<bobweaver> talk to me like I am a 2 yr old with myth plz
<tgm4883> what do you want to discuss first?
<tgm4883> can do ;)
<bobweaver> Live Streaming
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> from a cable box
<tgm4883> So any content you live stream is going to have to be recorded at some point
<tgm4883> you can do the livestreaming while it's recording though (in a future version of MythTV), which would give you live tv streaming
<tgm4883> getting that into ubuntu tv is pretty easy, but to make it work right we need a few things from Ubuntu TV that currently isn't available
<tgm4883> well, actually we only need one thing
<bobweaver> db ?
<tgm4883> nope, the one thing we need is feedback when the user is done watching the live stream
<tgm4883> HLS ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming )
<bobweaver> can mythtv take the place of tivo ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, mythtv already does ;)
<bobweaver> that is what I thought
<bobweaver> so there is a menu like tivos in myth
<tgm4883> starting the HLS stream is easy, but we need to know when to delete it otherwise we're wasting space
<tgm4883> bobweaver, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eStnDlwh9dE
<tgm4883> bobweaver, basically most of what Ubuntu TV wants to do, Mythbuntu already does :/
<bobweaver> yeah zappa plays zappa :)
<bobweaver> so think of it like this
<bobweaver> we are going to take all the things in mythbuntu that menu I just seen and move right hardcoded into the unity dash
<bobweaver> from 0--3 sec on that video ^^
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so if you look at the content service for HLS http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Content_Service#AddLiveStream you see we can (on the fly) transcode to whatever bitrate/resolution we need to
<tgm4883> providing the hardware in the backend is fast enough
<bobweaver> the other stuff would have to be lens and scpes after that point
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yep
<bobweaver> so that is not that hard to do
<bobweaver> I just need to get a good set up of myth then I can re create the wheel
<tgm4883> yes getting the basic mythtv functionality into ubuntu should be pretty easy
<bobweaver> will you help me set up myth ?
<tgm4883> sure
<bobweaver> sweet I hvae a extra box or do I need two
<bobweaver> I will get speks hang on setting up now
<bobweaver> it has 4 cpu and 2 gig ram
<bobweaver> vga is onboard thou  is that ok ?
<tgm4883> for recording and such that is fine. For playback, it would depend on a few things
<bobweaver> computer is 2 years old
<tgm4883> are you planning on playing it back on that system, or on a different Ubuntu TV system?
<bobweaver> that one
<bobweaver> all in one box
<tgm4883> what is the onboard video?
<bobweaver> intel 82G33/G31
<tgm4883> that probably isn't going to work so well
<bobweaver> [8086:29c2]
<bobweaver> ok but I will be able to use for interface to get testing base going ?
<tgm4883> yea
<bobweaver> for front end
<bobweaver> sweet
<bobweaver> burning mythbuntu now
<tgm4883> you would probably have issues with local playback, but you could get recordings/data going and then use Ubuntu TV for playback
<bobweaver> wait is there meta package for mtyhbuntu
<bobweaver> apycacheing now
<bobweaver> I will just install to Ubunu tv box if it is just new session
<tgm4883> bobweaver, install mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> then we can configure from there
<bobweaver> on it
<bobweaver> 2 min or so
<bobweaver> I could also set up teamviewer and we could use this box as metting place box to hack at . just a sugestion
<bobweaver> at any rate this is going to be fun to hack
<bobweaver> sorry that I do not know of myth but i will try to make up with python c c++ bash awk perl haskill
<bobweaver> so I see that it uses mysql
<bobweaver> we can drop that to litesql ?
<tgm4883> yes the backend has a mysql database
<tgm4883> I'm weary of dropping it down
<tgm4883> upstream has talked about moving to embedded mysql in the past though
<bobweaver> yeah sorry I am excited
<bobweaver> so it is installed
<bobweaver> start it ?
<tgm4883> yea start the control centre
<bobweaver> ok
<tgm4883> I'm still at work, so I'm trying to do this from memory
<tgm4883> there should be a "roles" section
<bobweaver> yup
<tgm4883> there should be two types of roles you can define, frontend and backend
<tgm4883> backend is for recording stuff, frontend is for consuming stuff
<tgm4883> your initial backend would be the master backend, as you only need a single mysql database (it will install and configure the server)
<bobweaver> all right I am configing now
<bobweaver> there is also a desktop reference
<bobweaver> we could make plug in for this also
<bobweaver> hack this gtk here
<tgm4883> yea that is possible
<tgm4883> not sure it's necessary though
<tgm4883> the desktop reference is if you wanted to convert the box to a mythbuntu system. That would just install mythbuntu-desktop metapackage
<tgm4883> you probably don't want to do that
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> yeah I only selected the two areas that you are talking about
<bobweaver> it is installing lamp
<bobweaver> it looks like
<tgm4883> the backend has a web interface :)
<bobweaver> cool
<tgm4883> which can be used for scheduling recordings, fixing metadata, downloading media, etc
<bobweaver> I just seen a package called mythbuntu-fronend
<tgm4883> mythtv-frontend
<bobweaver> I have a feeling that I am going to get to know that package real well
<bobweaver> ok  lamp and other packages are installed  installed
<bobweaver> I should now do plugin and what not ?
<tgm4883> ok, so usually the first thing you will want to do is run mythtv-setup, but first, are you in the US?
<bobweaver> yea
<tgm4883> ok, so we'll probably want to setup some form of Guide Data
<tgm4883> Lots of places in the world use EIT, although in the US that is pretty crappy
<tgm4883> other places in the world use XMLTV
<tgm4883> in the US and canada, we have to pay for our data, but it's really good data
<bobweaver> I see
<bobweaver> not that imporant I do not think at this point that I pay
<tgm4883> http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<tgm4883> that is the place to get guide data from
<bobweaver> I would pay for that thou
<tgm4883> Now I'd like to see guide data as part of Ubuntu One
<bobweaver> that is a great idea
<bobweaver> UBO has great API
<tgm4883> all my ideas are great ideas ;)
<tgm4883> right, and if Ubuntu One offered guide data, then I could see that being added as another way to get guide data into MythTV
<tgm4883> and if UTV and MythTV shared the same guide data, it makes scheduling things a lot easier
 * tgm4883 hometime
<tgm4883> bobweaver, i'm leaving, but I should be home in about 30 minutes
<tgm4883> it might be slightly out of data, but http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/mythbackend-setup
<tgm4883> that is the mythtv-setup section of the install guide
<tgm4883> back
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I am now setting up backend
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-02
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> It will not connect
<tgm4883> what part?
<bobweaver> I have tried ip also 127.0.0.1 and also localhost
<bobweaver> ran netstat -auntp  to make sure was right port
<tgm4883> the frontend won't connect?
<tgm4883> is the mythtv-backend service running?
<bobweaver> there are 3 services called mythtv-setup
<bobweaver> apache mysql
<tgm4883> what do you mean?
<bobweaver> brb loging in on that computer
<bobweaver> logging *
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  this is as far as I got http://imagebin.org/214795
<bobweaver> after that It can not login
<bobweaver> but I have altered that to be
<tgm4883> did you verify that the backend service is running?
<tgm4883> sudo service mythtv-backend status
<bobweaver> there is no backend runnig
<bobweaver> trying that ^^
<tgm4883> ok, did you go though all the steps in mythtv-setup?
<bobweaver> mythtv-backend stop/waiting
<tgm4883> The most common reason for the backend not running is not completing those steps. We can also take a look at /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<bobweaver> kah
<bobweaver> I just started it
<bobweaver> it is now 100% running
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and the frontend works?
<bobweaver> no it brings me to the same page and then It can not connect to sql
<bobweaver> same page as http://imagebin.org/214795
<tgm4883> ok, but the backend is running now?
<tgm4883> Did you manually do anything to the password for mythtv?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> password is simple test password
<bobweaver> backend is up
<bobweaver> 22992/mythbackend
<bobweaver> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6544
<tgm4883> so that password is probably wrong
<tgm4883> take a look in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> yeah that is different
<tgm4883> so use the password from that file
<bobweaver> will do Thanks !
<bobweaver> er still can not log in
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> using localhost?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> going to try ip
<tgm4883> can you login to the database with 'mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<bobweaver> I will try
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> well not that but what was in the ect file
<tgm4883> ?
<bobweaver> I know right
<bobweaver> only thing I can think is to purge and reinstall
<tgm4883> nah, not necessary
<tgm4883> the ? was to your previous comment
<tgm4883> we can still to that teamview thing if you want
<bobweaver> sweet yeah I am installing
<bobweaver> do you have it installed ?
<tgm4883> yea
<bobweaver> sweet I will pm when set up
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> popey,  I have goten a hold of Mr Ownes and talked with him on the phone last night. He said that he would do it (help with store stuff)  I also talked to my graphics design guy and he needs website work so I am going to barter. But my question for you fine sir is. How can I get Canonical more involved in my plaining of my 5 year plan ?     5 yr plan  ==> http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/resources/plans-meta-page/
<popey> bobweaver: awesome!
<popey> bobweaver: this sounds like a job for jono ☺
<bobweaver> cool I will try and get ahold of him
<popey> jono@ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> I have too push some throphies any hon
<bobweaver> any ho *
 * popey hands bobweaver a w
<bobweaver> what is a w ?
<popey> nvm
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> thanks for the help again and pointing mr in the right directions
<popey> no problem!
<bobweaver> ^^ skipping record
